# How's this for effective advertising...



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Theoretical (Oct 25, 2007)

That's absolutely amazing...especially if that's not a photoshop job.

Even if it is, I must give kudos


----------



## etexas (Oct 25, 2007)

Population control????????


----------

